# steering color



## BobbyV (Mar 28, 2020)

I just picked up a 68 gto and it's got ivy gold interior what color should the steering wheel be and where can I get an original steering wheel also I need front arm rest and I can't seem to be able to find ivy green to match the door panel


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Stock steering wheels were colored keyed to the interior. That being said, finding a good one will be difficult even for just a black one. The plastic rim decays quickly and costs $$$ to restore. Theres a red one on eBay right now going for $395. First decent one I've seen in several years. 
All the GM A bodies used the same front armrest (A few models had chrome trim) from 68-72 so don't limit ourself to just Pontiac in your search. Most people just paint them. Interior paint is available from Ames and NPD.


----------



## GaryTheCar (Apr 10, 2020)

Take a look on this website Wood Steering Wheels For Sale - woodensteeringwheels.com. They can do a custom interior which includes and steering wheel and all dashboard. How I saw it just looks amazing and can't wait to make something for myself. Hope you will found it useful too


----------

